
Show HN: Treets, Carbon Offsetting Clothing - ozaark
https://treets.org/
======
ozaark
A weekend project I've launched to make a positive impact on the environment.
Treets donates the majority of profits made directly back to conservation
groups like OneTreePlanted.

Many companies are adopting a "one product for one tree" incentive. Treets
flip that model to donate the majority of profit back to the environment.

Each and every shirt sold donates $5 to plant 5 trees.

